# Non rehirable ( trying to return to old store )



## T1Operator (Dec 10, 2019)

So I've worked for target for 2 years and recently quit under very stressful and overwhelming circumstances somewhat recently. I just stopped showing up to work during this time and it snowballed until I just quit with no notice whatsoever. During my time at target I worked Hardlines ( now GM ) and have experience in just about the entire store, and in every department. Mid November I decided to try to make a return and spoke with the store manager in hopes of returning to my position at target. She told me that they can use the help during seasonal time and it would be great to have someone who knows the store and what they're doing back. I put in an application and got back a rejection email in return. If the non rehirable flag on my file can be waived I can just keep applying and speak to HR ( we have new HR since I left ) about being hired back ? Also would being considered non rehirable affect me when it comes to other target locations that I haven't been employed with in comparison to just going with my original store ? I'd prefer to stay at the same store but at the end of the day I just want to work for target again


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 11, 2019)

Talk to the sd again & tell them you got rejected. If you were a good tm, with no major issues, spot can make exceptions. You can't apply again for another 60 days.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 11, 2019)

Actually, you can apply again whenever you like.  You will need to speak directly with someone in the store.  I would reject you for my team without an interview with your record, but if your attendance/job a abandonment  had a compelling reason, I might consider you.


----------



## Nauzhror (Dec 11, 2019)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> You can't apply again for another 60 days.



I really don't think this is a real thing.

I applied to one store, was interviewed, got a rejection email. I immediately applied to another, interviewed there, and was hired.


----------



## T1Operator (Jan 17, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Talk to the sad again & tell them you got rejected. If you were a good tm, with no major issues, spot can make exceptions. You can't apply again for another 60 days.


You mean LOD ? Instead of sad I mean.


----------



## T1Operator (Jan 17, 2020)

Yetive said:


> Actually, you can apply again whenever you like.  You will need to speak directly with someone in the store.  I would reject you for my team without an interview with your record, but if your attendance/job a abandonment  had a compelling reason, I might consider you.


What position are you at Target ? I ask because my question is really for HR or Store Manager. Opinions from any other positions are still appreciated though.


----------



## T1Operator (Jan 17, 2020)

Yetive said:


> Actually, you can apply again whenever you like.  You will need to speak directly with someone in the store.  I would reject you for my team without an interview with your record, but if your attendance/job a abandonment  had a compelling reason, I might consider you.


Also I've thought a lot about this, what exactly would qualify as a "compelling" reason for job abandonment ? What I'm really getting at is that it's really an opinion kinda thing and at least in my opinion it's sort of unfair to not find my reasons compelling when they don't know or haven't been through these things. To them these things might not be too serious but to me they were obviously overwhelming. If I HAVE to then I'll elaborate a little on my situation to HR or whatever but I don't exactly think I should have to sit there and spill my life issues to HR like it's a therapy session, especially when they just come off as excuses and I strictly want to keep my work life professional.


----------



## CrosstrainInsane (Jan 17, 2020)

You can’t job abaondon or nc/ns for personal reasons (or any reason) and expect to be considered for hire again without an explanation. Lots of people have things going on. Why should I hire someone who is going to be a burden on to my team? Although I am compassionate and understanding, I have a business to run.

BTW, I’m playing devils advocate here. I nc/ns when I lost someone very close to me. I almost quit. Life happens. I’ve supported my team members through thick and thin but there’s always a line.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 17, 2020)

T1Operator said:


> What I'm really getting at is that it's *really an opinion kinda thing* and at least in my opinion it's sort of unfair to not find my reasons compelling when they don't know or haven't been through these things.





T1Operator said:


> If I HAVE to then I'll elaborate a little on my situation to HR or whatever but I don't exactly think I should have to sit there and spill my life issues to HR like it's a therapy session, especially when* they just come off as excuses *and I strictly want to keep my work life professional.



How do you know they haven't had similar experiences?
As a 'professional', it's up to you to persuade an employer that you've rectified the circumstances under which you job-abandoned & to give you a second chance. 
To expect them to do otherwise would be taking a big risk & you can't expect them to overlook that because 'life got hard'.


----------



## T1Operator (Jan 17, 2020)

I do appreciate the devil's advocate role. I absolutely understand your point I'm just stating my personal preference in the matter and if they ( being HR ) made it clear to me that they NEED something to work with in terms of an explanation then I would do my best to elaborate on my situation without letting too much out or having it sound like I'm just stating random bad things as an excuse to be rehired. It does worry me that to HR my situation won't be considered "serious" enough to them though. Also I see your point about being a liability to the team and theres no way for you to verify my claims but in my opinion I was EASILY a more reliable team member in my entire store, working just about every area and working a fully flexible schedule with 35 plus hours a week with no attendance or behavioural issues. There was this one time I got written up though around holiday season for returning a guest's phone not according to policy but I was cleared after an investigation from AP. It was a stupid situation where the guest thought I was returning the phone because I wanted reward money or to steal it. I was obviously cleared in the investigation but AP or management never even had the decency to say i was cleared or even apologize. That's neither here nor there though


----------



## Yetive (Jan 17, 2020)

At least at my store, I make the hiring decisions for my team, not HR.  The hard fact is, even in my small store and specialized department, we get applicants every week.  If your HR is screening applicants and sees 20, she will probably turn down anyone she knows was a Job Abandon.  This is why I say you should speak with someone in your store.  Was there a TL you worked with who would want you back?  You need someone who will tell HR to schedule an interview for you instead of rejecting you out of hand.  
It would be someone's opinion if your reason was compelling. I simply cannot imagine a leader taking you back without an explanation--not being mean, just realistic.  I have never taken a job abandon back, but I also don't have many.  I had someone quit without notice I would have taken back though (Out of state emergency.  Called to say she wouldn't be back).


----------



## JAShands (Jan 18, 2020)

With the new Workday Staffing nobody will even know if you’ve worked at Target before or not unless you disclose that information. I’ve seen former TMs names come up that they reapplies and under Previous Target Employment they checked No like you big fat liars I know better lol. 

As far as getting back in to your old store - either call and talk to the ETL HR and set up a meeting to go over stuff, this is where you’ll have to sell them on the idea you’re worth the risk. Or have another Leader in the building call in how ever many favors it would take to get you in for an interview. Please keep in mind that pretty much nobody is hiring right now and the hours have plummeted hard.

If you’re taking your chances at a new store and you’ve declared your previous employment one of two things happen. First, they can see your status and simply decide not to take a chance in a known JA. Second, they could have reached out to your previous store and talked to them. (Life tip - we almost always call the previous store.) We try to get a sense of what you did/know and anything else they feel like sharing. Pretty much all calls ended with me asking “So what you’re saying is..” and the other store saying “We would (not) hire them back again given the chance.” And honestly that’s all we’re want to know. Would the people that knew you want you back or not.

With the nightmare that Workday Staffing is it’s probably best to try and get hired outside of seasonal. Just remember that if you can get an interview you will need to open up about why you felt you had no choice but to JA last time. I would recommend calling and talking to the HR Lead and setting up a time to come in and talk to them.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 18, 2020)

FYI, spot has no hours now. They may not be hiring until march.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 18, 2020)

You are suffering from the consequence of your action. The only remedy is to accept the consequence , learn a lesson, move on and never repeat the action ,that netted you said consequence.


----------

